# Ich hab' da mal 'ne Frage zu meinem Molch



## pema (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
nach zweimonatigem Starren in meinen Teich habe ich nun zum zweiten mal eine Molchdame gesehen. Nun ja, ob's die gleiche war, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen Was ich aber definitiv sagen kann ist, dass es ein Mädchen war. Und eben nur eins.
Meine Frage deshalb an alle glücklichen Molchbeherberger: kommt ein Molch alleine? Oder ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr groß, dass, wo ein Molch hinfindet auch ein anderer den Weg gefunden hat?
Die Frage bezieht sich natürlich auf eine zu erwartende Kinderschar der Molchdame...oder ist sie der neue Typ des modernen Singlemolches?
Ich weiß, eigentlich eine seltsame Frage...aber ich hätte doch sooo gerne Babys:beten
petra


----------



## danyvet (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich hab' da mal 'ne Frage zu meinem Molch*

Also, wenn du nicht echt gaaanz blödes Pech hast, dann finden sicher noch andere Molchis in deinen Teich. Normalerweise gibts dort, wo einer ist, auch noch andere 
Außer es hat mal irgendwer einen Molch von wo dahergeschleppt und ihn in deiner Nähe, wo vielleicht vorher keine waren, ausgesetzt. Aber ich hoff mal für dich, dass dieses eher unwahrscheinliche Ereignis nicht zutrifft 
Bei mir war übrigens auch als erstes ein Weibchen drin. Es kamen dann 2 Jungs dazu von den Nachbarn, die unabsichtlich im Kübel mit ein paar Pflanzen gelandet sind, die sie mir gebracht hatten. Es war aber auch schon Juni, da sind die Molchis normalerweise alle schon in ihren Laichgewässern und wandern normalerweise nicht in einen anderen Teich. Wenn jetzt keiner mehr kommt, hast du nächstes Frühjahr ganz bestimmt zusätzliche 
Seit wann ist dein Teich fertig?


----------



## pema (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich hab' da mal 'ne Frage zu meinem Molch*

Hallo Dany,
mein Teich feiert jetzt seinen ersten Geburtstag.
Ach, ich bin ja nur so neidisch auf all die Teichbesitzer hier, die von Ummengen an Molchen in ihrem Teich berichten. 
Aber da die Hoffnung ja bekanntlich zuletzt stirbt: vielleicht habe ich den Molchjungen ja nur nicht gesehen.
Jetzt werde ich erstmal wieder ewig in's Wasser starren und schauen, ob ich vielleicht doch Molchbabys entdecke.
Ansonsten gilt meine Teichdevise: immer nur die Ruhe und abwarten...dann eben bis zum nächsten Jahr
petra


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich hab' da mal 'ne Frage zu meinem Molch*

Hallo Petra,

vielleicht hast Du Herrn Molch ja nur übersehen. Ist mir auch schon passiert. 

Und dann hab ich entdeckt, daß Mrs. Molchi fleissig am Eier einwickeln war. 

So ähnlich wie hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFW29eOgAJI (nur viel eleganter  )


----------



## Annett (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich hab' da mal 'ne Frage zu meinem Molch*

Hallo Petra.

Als wir hier noch keinen Teich hatten, fand ich einen ertrinkenden männlichen Molch im Schachtbrunnen. Da wußte ich: Hier muss ein Teich für die __ Molche her. Bald!

Als der Teich dann fertig war, kamen jedes Jahr mehr Molche. Unterdessen waren es dieses Jahr mindestens 10 Stück. Also hab einfach noch etwas Geduld. Dein Teich muss sich erstmal "rumsprechen".


----------



## pema (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich hab' da mal 'ne Frage zu meinem Molch*

O.K.
dann versuch ich mal die Mundpropaganda bei dem Molchis zu unterstützen und schaffe noch mehr schöne Lebensräume in unserem Garten
petra


----------



## cpt.nemo (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich hab' da mal 'ne Frage zu meinem Molch*

__ Molche hätt ich auch gerne.
Ich hab bisher nur Grasfrösche und Erdkröten.


----------



## Limnos (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich hab' da mal 'ne Frage zu meinem Molch*

Hi Petra

Selbst wenn es nur eine einzige Molchdame sein sollte, ist die Aussicht auf Nachwuchs nicht gleich Null. Molchweibchen haben des öfteren von der vorjährigen Spermatophore "noch etwas übrig". Aber wie schon gesagt wurde: ein Molch kommt selten allein!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pema (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich hab' da mal 'ne Frage zu meinem Molch*



petra


----------



## pema (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich hab' da mal 'ne Frage zu meinem Molch*

Hallo,

mein Beten hatte Erfolg
Oder Wolfgang hatte einfach nur recht...egal: proudly present: der Nachwuchs

petra

Ein Hinweis für all die Fadenalgensammler und abgestorbene- Pflanzen-Rausfischer: Die beiden Zwerge habe ich nur gefunden, weil ich einen Eimer voll mit Wasserpestresten über Nacht habe stehen lassen...ich war zu faul, ihn sofort zu entsorgen. Sie waren wirklich sehr klein und ich hätte sie gestern in dem Mulmeimer nicht gefunden...trotz Kontrolle..., sondern weggekippt
petra


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich hab' da mal 'ne Frage zu meinem Molch*

:gratuliere

Ganz entzückend - der Mutter wie aus dem Gesicht geschnitten  *duckundwech*


----------



## pema (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich hab' da mal 'ne Frage zu meinem Molch*

Danke der Gratulation. 
Ja, wir sind Mutter geworden

petra


----------



## witch127 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich hab' da mal 'ne Frage zu meinem Molch*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!! Da sind noch viel mehr drin! 

Wir haben dieses Jahr auch wieder welchen.... zum Glück im Pflanzenteichlein, da kann ihnen nix passieren.


----------



## Doc (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich hab' da mal 'ne Frage zu meinem Molch*

Hab neulich die Lilie im Bachlauf, bzw. die Triebe getrennt und dafür die Schwerlilie rausgehoben ... plötzlich krabbeln da __ Molche rum .. alle schnell wieder ins Wasser befördert.
Ich finde, dass so manch ein Molch durchaus süß ist


----------



## witch127 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich hab' da mal 'ne Frage zu meinem Molch*

Klar sind die süß und es ist total interessant, sie auf der Jagd zu beobachten.... Es sind richtige Räuber!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich hab' da mal 'ne Frage zu meinem Molch*

Hallo zusammen,

mit den Molchen ist es komisch. Ich habe noch nie Einen im Teich schwimmen sehen. Als ich vor Jahren noch dachte, dass ein Teich immer fein geputzt gehört, habe ich das Wasser abgelassen und aus jeder Falte und unter aus jedem Versteck kam ein Molch hervor. 

Das geht mir bis heute so, ich denke das ich Molche im Teich habe aber sehen tu ich Keinen. 
Wirklich nicht ich bin auch schon Nachts mit der Taschenlampe raus um sie zu erspähen, aber nix. 

Wie Annett haben wir früher (als Kind) mal ein Fundament mit meinem Vater gebuddelt und das war immer voll mit Molchen. (Die haben wir, glaube ich, betoniert) In dem Teich den wir später angelegt haben schwammen immer Molche. 
Aber die wenigen Molche, die ich sicher jetzt auch haben, sehe ich einfach nicht.

Was ich sagen will, wer weiß was in Deinem Teich los ist, ohne dass Du es siehst. Vieleicht sind es gar nicht die vorjährige Spermatophore, sondern die Kerle pennen einfach in irgendeiner Teichfolienfalte.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## lissbeth66 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich hab' da mal 'ne Frage zu meinem Molch*

Ich haette auch nicht gedacht das ich mal __ Molche beherberge ....habe aufgrund eines Fundes von ca 50 Molchen und verschiedener Arten von Kroeten und Molchen in einem Kellerschacht ein Molchbecken angelegt . Dort sind auch bereits Jungtiere drin . (Ich wohne hier erst seit 4 Monaten) Das Becken hat knapp 150 liter

Einige der Molche sind natuerlich auch in den Teich uebergesiedelt. 

Hier mein Molchparadies in dem auch oft mein __ Teichfrosch Erdal sitzt.

LG Karin


----------

